# Mattia, Manager...Io. (Abbattetemi)



## Tebe (24 Settembre 2012)

Sono qui.
Con un caffè americano davanti. Sigaretta. Pc. Gatti.
Penso.
Al mio essere diversamente fedele. Al fatto che Mattia...no.
Non se lo "merita". Non se lo "merita", perchè comunque  ha davvero lavorato molto su di lui dopo il tradimento.
Io ho chiesto cose. Non tante, ma erano importanti e non ho mai creduto  che riuscisse a cambiarle.
Invece.
Nonostante sia sempre lui, con le sue cazzate, i suoi picchi e tutto il resto.
Lui è lui.
Colui che amo. E che mi ama talmente tanto da avere detto.
_Ok, accetto che tu non riterrai più valido il nostro patto di fedeltà  e accetto di provare a cambiare._

L'ha fatto. 

E quindi penso. Sempre davanti al mio caffè. Alla mia sigaretta. 
Penso che...alla fine.
Boh...sono in, come dire, _pensieramento introspettivo.

_Alla fine la fedeltà non mi è pesata. Non l'ho vissuta come una condanna o come una roba da taglio delle vene (non l'avrei mai accettato con il mio carattere, amore o non amore), ma l'ho vissuta...in pace assoluta con la Guest star e le mie due sinapsi.
Sarebbe stato facile tradire nel periodo bordello maximo, cancro alla guest, tradimento di Mattia  e guerra nucleare con la famiglia tebana.
Ero fragile. Ero spaventata dalla malattia. Ero incazzata nera. Ero sola in coppia. Che merda di sensazione essere soli in coppia.
nel forum di là credo che il 100% dei traditi abbia provato sulla pelle questa sensazione ed è...
Brace sulla pelle. Che  scava infuocata come un verme bastardo. 
In quel periodo di merda globale, in cui  si sono sommate queste tre cose in un periodo brevissimo.
Ecco. sarebbe stato facile tradire. Facilissimo.
Non ho mai avuto problemi con gli uomini e non sono certo timida. (non sempre almeno. A volte pure a me capita la  _timidite_)
Eppure. Non ci ho. Nemmeno. Pensato.

E quindi ora...io non so se avrei tradito lo stesso con Manager.
Forse si. Forse no. Io credo di...boh. 

L'ho presa goliardicamente questa cosa. Questo tradimento. Perchè l' ho sempre fatto _così_.  Sono_ fatta_ così. E mi vado bene _così. _
Ma ora...non lo so.
Io guardo Mattia e...e...
Non colma tutti i miei bisogni. Non è tutta la mia vita. Ma...questo suo modo di rapportarsi a me, scherzando sul mio ipotetico amante 22 enne...i suoi cambiamenti. per me. E poi per noi.

Scoprire il mio tradimento, lo devasterebbe?
E mi chiedo,  soprattutto due cose.
Se mi beccasse e perdonasse. Chiedendomi come condizione irrinunciabile il ripristino del patto di fedeltà.
Cosa risponderei?

E poi.. dove sta il mio limite di tradimento.
farmi ogni uomo che mi piace?
Puttanate. Troppo settoriale. Non l'ho mai data via per beneficenza, figuriamoci se comincio adesso che ho 72 anni.

Quindi ci devono essere troppe variabili incastrabili, una gang bang di variabili insomma., quindi _questo_...potrebbe non finire mai?
Ogni tot anni un Manager?

lascio in sospeso. Butto lì pensieri che mi frullano in testa, per cercare un filo. Una luce. Un cazzo di qualcosa.
La mia idea sul tradimento non è minimamente cambiata, penso sempre che quello sessuale non sia tradimento, quindi mi faccio questi discorsi da sola ma nello stesso non me ne capacito.

Che palle...mi sa che mi faccio un cannone doppio.
Non ci sto dentro e non so perchè.
Che invornita torda.
(Divina salvami  ti prego. Non voglio diventare una brava ragazza. Devi ricordarmi che: Il cazzo piace a tutte (non necessariamente quello del tuo compagno, aggiungo))

Jesus.
Mi devo mollare da sola.

Tutto questo è nato perchè...
Oggi mi  sono dedicata la giornata.
Io e solo io. Niente pc, niente lavoro. Niente.
All'una e mezza ricevo un sms da Manager.
_Non sei al lavoro...ma quanto dormi stamattina?


_Non ho risposto. Ed è stato il primo lunedi che non ho guardato la mia posta per vedere se ci fossero mail da lui. ( e non l'ho ancora fatto)
Morale, non ho voglia  di farla lunga. Devo vedere un nuovo film porno jappo e non c'ho tempo)

Morale:
Oggi manager mi aveva preparato  una sorpresa. Era il suo compleanno.
_Tanta voglia di tebe_, ha scritto in un sms alla fine.
Aveva programmato tutto.
Non farsi sentire per nulla venerdi, per non avere il rischio di "tradirsi" e quindi stamattina mi aveva mandato una mail in cui mi comunicava che...
Passare tutto il giorno insieme, in motel e poi  cena.
_Mi ero organizzato per per avere tanto tempo per stare con te. Sono proprio stupido, ovvio che non sei a mia disposizione e poi non amo nemmeno le sorprese quando le fanno a me. Ho sbagliato, mi dispiace e mi sto mangiando le mani. Ci lavoravo da giorni.  Ti aspetto domani mattina nel mio ufficio. Se puoi naturalmente. 
_
_Si Man. Posso. Tanti auguri._






p.s. per chi mi volesse broccolare prima che ridiventi fedele, mandate pure mp.
Astenersi perditempo, diversamente duri, con magliette della salute e soprattutto DEPILATI, o con le sopracciglia fatte meglio delle mie.
Nel forum c'è una discussione raccapricciante sulla _depilazio_ maschile, ecco perchè ho specificato.
Meno male che Farfalla porta avanti  il motto "Il pelo su un uomo è bello" e pure Spider.



Minchia...se mi trovassi a fare un soffocotto ad uno depilato come la mia guest star, ma minimo gli tiro uno schiaffo sulla cappella.
Ma cioè.
Sei cretino?





Vado.
Mi faccio paura fifa da sola stasera


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2012)

Ho letto.
Ho pensato a quello che dirà Lothar e mi è venuto da sorridere.
Ho pensato a te, davvero e mi è venuto un sorriso... diverso. Già... settoriale... meglio... selettiva. E Mattia... con i suoi gatti. Quindi, dopo essermi doverosamente associata al grido femmineo anti depilazione maschile, ti dico che forse questa storia ti ci voleva, per essere sicura delle tue scelte che ora, ripeto forse, sono diverse da quelle di un tempo. Hai guardato in cucina e visto che quello che cercavi fuori l'avevi lì. Se Mattia prima del matrimonio si fa le sopracciglia però ti autorizzo una sessione di Motel, una memorabile però...


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5814 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho letto.
> Ho pensato a quello che dirà Lothar e mi è venuto da sorridere.
> Ho pensato a te, davvero e mi è venuto un sorriso... diverso. Già... settoriale... meglio... selettiva. E Mattia... con i suoi gatti. Quindi, dopo essermi doverosamente associata al grido femmineo anti depilazione maschile, ti dico che forse questa storia ti ci voleva, per essere sicura delle tue scelte che ora, ripeto forse, sono diverse da quelle di un tempo. Hai guardato in cucina e visto che quello che cercavi fuori l'avevi lì. Se Mattia prima del matrimonio si fa le sopracciglia però ti autorizzo una sessione di Motel, una memorabile però...


Oddio Lothar...

Non lo so Sbri. Oggi è successo qualcosa che mi ha fatto vedere un altro mondo possibile. Non che voglia tornare fedele, ma...è un ma.
Un ma che mi fa rosicare come iena all'idea di chiudere con Manager, ma davvero c'è troppo in ballo. 
Mi sento di prendere un pò per il culo Manager nperchè lui da a questa storia una valenza che io non sento e mi sembra di sminuire lui. Perchè comunque lui è come mattia. E' lui, anche se in modo diverso.
Forse l'uomo giusto al momento giusto.

Però...mah...non lo so.
Vado a dormire.






C'è una cosa però che sento molto chiara. Se decido di tornare fedele, non chiederò a Mattia la stessa cosa.
Per assurdo. Continua a non interessarmi la fedeltà nel nostro rapporto. Continuo a pensare che non è un valore che richiedo.


Si. Vado a dormire. Domani mattina nel suo ufficio.



mmmmmhhhhhh sbav e slurp


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

e comunque faccio un riassunto del lothar pensiero, che avvalla la mia ferrea rotfl decisione di lasciare man

tebe. mattia ha 10 anni meno di te e tu lo tradisci con uno più vecchio di te e molto più di Mattia.
ma sei invornita per caso? 





Mi ha dato della babbiona:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Credo che tutti, che tutte le persone sposate, e che stanno in questo forum, o che magari riflettono su queste questioni, possano fare riflessioni come la tua, io amo e sentimentalmente non tradisco, il mio è soltanto un desiderio di appagamento sessuale dato dalla voglia di conoscere, distrarmi, imparare svagarmi etc. 

Peccato avere un compagno/a accanto :mrgreen:

Sai quante volte nel passato mi sono detto, ma potevo starmi single!!! :mrgreen:

Discoteca, donne, divertimento, sesso, libertà da vincoli matrimoniali, lavoro sicuro che mi permette di fare questo ed altro. 




Quasi quasi divorzio.


----------



## Eliade (25 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5814 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho letto.
> Ho pensato a quello che dirà Lothar e mi è venuto da sorridere.
> Ho pensato a te, davvero e mi è venuto un sorriso... diverso. Già... settoriale... meglio... selettiva. E Mattia... con i suoi gatti. Quindi, dopo essermi doverosamente associata al grido femmineo anti depilazione maschile, ti dico che forse questa storia ti ci voleva, per essere sicura delle tue scelte che ora, ripeto forse, sono diverse da quelle di un tempo. Hai guardato in cucina e visto che quello che cercavi fuori l'avevi lì. *Se Mattia prima del matrimonio si fa le sopracciglia però ti autorizzo una sessione di Motel, una memorabile però..*.


Si però glielo troviamo noi il DOM!!


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Eliade;bt5818 ha detto:
			
		

> Si però glielo troviamo noi il DOM!!


No! Me lo trovo da sola!
Facciamo così. Voi lo testate ok?


----------



## Eliade (25 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5820 ha detto:
			
		

> No! Me lo trovo da sola!
> Facciamo così. Voi lo testate ok?


Tebe, hai AMPIAMENTE dimostrato di non saperli scegliere...:rotfl:
Comunque approvo, dom o non dom...:carneval:


----------



## kikko64 (25 Settembre 2012)

ma porc ... stavo per mandarti un MP di puro broccolaggio ... poi ho letto il resto ...



:triste:




... la mia ultima speranza di far invornire Tebe ha fatto la fine del ... pulcino pio !!


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

kikko64;bt5828 ha detto:
			
		

> ma porc ... stavo per mandarti un MP di puro broccolaggio ... poi ho letto il resto ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai letto il resto nel senso no homo depilazio?

kikko. 
Ti depili il pipino?


----------



## kikko64 (25 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5829 ha detto:
			
		

> hai letto il resto nel senso no homo depilazio?
> 
> kikko.
> Ti depili il pipino?


Ti lascio nel dubbio ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

kikko64;bt5830 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti lascio nel dubbio ...


Ma no dai!


----------



## kikko64 (25 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5831 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma no dai!


E se fosse che porto la maglietta della salute ??? io c'ho un'età ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

kikko64;bt5832 ha detto:
			
		

> E se fosse che porto la maglietta della salute ??? io c'ho un'età ...


va bè dai. Se è una cosa sola...cioè..una maglietta della salute si può sopportare dai...


----------



## kikko64 (25 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5833 ha detto:
			
		

> va bè dai. Se è una cosa sola...cioè..una maglietta della salute si può sopportare dai...


però io ho scritto  "e se fosse ..."



E se non fosse ?? ...




... magari continuiamo il discorso domani 




... adesso devo andare in palestra 





... a cercare di far voltare la ... tartaruga !! 





...e non sto scherzando !!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2012)

Sono fatta male.
L'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente è che hai perso l'occasione per una giornata intera con lui..............


Sarà che in questi giorni gira così


----------



## perplesso (27 Settembre 2012)

Dai Tebe su.

sti momenti di invornimento non mi piacciono.  vediamo di reagire eh 

sennò per protesta vo a depilarmi


----------

